# Verkaufe: Sigma 55-200mm Objektiv für Pentax



## MICHI123 (13. Februar 2011)

*Verkaufe: Sigma 55-200mm Objektiv für Pentax*

hi,
verkaufe auf eBay ein einwandfrei erhaltenes Sigma Objektiv für Pentax, 55-200mm, f/ 4-5.6 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220738473894&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
wens interessiert...  
grüße,
michi


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Verkaufe: Sigma 55-200mm Objektiv für Pentax*

*push* 
Ein bieter hat schon geboten bei diesem Top angebot was seinsgleichen sucht!!!


----------

